# Water Filters



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,

I only run Ashbeck or Waitrose water through my machine - I also use the sage water filters.

Do you guys use the filters if you are using bottled water?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I don't.

95% of bottled water is not suitable for coffee machines.


----------

